# Summer 2010 in Rhodes



## hope.jana (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
My name is Jana.I am originally from Czech republic but permanently living in London. In two weeks time I am going to Rhodes - Rodos, to spend the whole summer and I would love to meet some new friends to go out with , socialize, have coffe or a drink or just to go to the beach. I am very easy going and fun loving person, please get in touch.


----------



## yui333 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Jana,

i live in Athens, might be going to rhodes this summer. if you want we can talk


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Where in Rhodes*

Hi

Any idea where you are staying in Rhodes , could give you some pointers if knew which part of Rhodes you will be.



hope.jana said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My name is Jana.I am originally from Czech republic but permanently living in London. In two weeks time I am going to Rhodes - Rodos, to spend the whole summer and I would love to meet some new friends to go out with , socialize, have coffe or a drink or just to go to the beach. I am very easy going and fun loving person, please get in touch.


----------



## hope.jana (Jul 2, 2010)

[
I am already here in Rodos town and you?


----------

